# Saugeen Shafts Closing



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just read in the local newspaper that Saugeen Shafts is closing after 25 years.:sad:

https://www.thepeterboroughexaminer...nal-round-for-saugeen-shafts-in-peterborough/

Thought I'd pass this along


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

They aren't close to my part of Ont. but I do hate to hear of any archery facility closing.

Though I do understand the owner's viewpoint about wanting to retire; as I did from an engineering career at 66, last Nov.; I assume sometimes these things are tough choices, especially for proprietors of a small business, if there's no one to take it over.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

Sad news indeed.

Same thing happened last year with Trophy Book Archery here in Alberta. Owners wanted to retire, and the kids had other interests. So they closed up shop.


----------



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this but I completely understand. The archery community will hopefully recover


----------

